# Microsoft bestätigt neue Lücke im Internet Explorer [Update]



## Newsfeed (4 Februar 2010)

Die Lücke ermöglicht es einer präparierten Webseite, auf beliebige Dateien auf dem PC zuzugreifen und deren Inhalte auszulesen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

